# When did you ride your first full suspension bike?



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

For me it was 1974, on a Yamaha Moto-Bike.

Fortunately, things have improved since then.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

not untill like 2 years ago


----------



## onlycrimson (Nov 11, 2008)

Last year sometime. I still don't have one, maybe soon.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*1992*

Catamount. Not impressed. Didn't ride another until 2004.


----------



## steve32300 (Oct 3, 2009)

My buddy in grade school had one of these,use to ride it at the dirt jumps and sneak it into the gymnasium/theater stage and we would do drops off the theater stage onto the basketball court.Man were those the days,dirt jumping,urban assault on out bmx bikes instead of homework,does that make me a bike bum???

Hey RIS,is that YOUR bike in the pic??unbeleivable if it is and you still have it.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

Hah, I had an AMC knock-off of that yamaha in ~75'. 
It was stolen within two days of me getting it in baltimore. 

Firts 'real' duallies ridden were GT's and early Trek POS's.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

My first non motorized was a ~01 Jamis Dakar but my first one was a Honda Mini Trail, beat the hell out of it.


----------



## mrgto (Sep 28, 2008)

1995 Specialized Stumpjumper FSR


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

2000 Specialized FSR Pro in yellow. I loved that bike.


----------



## herbn (Sep 17, 2005)

My first fs bike was a mountaincycle ,really pretty early on,i was wondering if i got a ride on something other than that, i think i may have ridden one of those early manitou bikes with the dual shocks.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

happy T day everyone.

It was in March of 05 upon my return to Oahu from Iraq. I obtained my current bike, an 05 Stumpjumper Expert.


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

1993 for me. I bought (and still have) a 1991 Off-Road ProFlex. Full suspension using rubber elastomer. The rubber dries out after a couple of years so now it rides more like a hard-tail. I'm going to update that bike with riser bar, rapid fire shifters, proper front shoicks etc...I'll post some pics up when i get home.

My current ride is an '09 Specialized FSR XC Expert...looooove this bike. IMO, nothing rides like a Specialized...i can feel the flames comin'...lol


----------



## BurkeVT (Jul 11, 2003)

I felt like a holdout waiting untill 2003 when I picked up my first Blur. I had been on a Jamis Dragon w/ an 80mm Marz Marathon fork, v-brakes and tubed tires. As you might imagine, the Blur was a real "ah-ha!" for me w/ XT 755 discs, a Fox Talas and tubeless. I also broke the bank on King goodies on all the parts that turned, except of course the bottom bracket. 
Now that old Blur feels like a toy next to my Blur LT w/ 20mm thru axle Pike and new XT 770 discs. It is running the same wheels, though.
I wonder what I'll be riding in 2014...


----------



## jake7 (Jul 25, 2006)

My first DS bike was a Trek Fuel 80 - 2005









As my riding progressed, I broke two rear swingarms on the Trek and decided to upgrade to something a bit burlier:








My Specialized Enduro definitely holds up when it comes to taking the abuse of my 6'7" / 250 lbs hack riding style :thumbsup:


----------



## Rider Mel (Mar 16, 2004)

*Crested Butte Fat Tire Festival in early 90s*

I was able to attend a Fat Tire Festival in Crested Butte in the early 90s and got to do a ride with Doug Bradbury who was one of the gurus of suspension back then. He had a custom made DH rig that had very little travel by today's standards. I remember him saying that everyone would eventually be on full suspension. I also remember laughing and thinking there was no way I was ever giving up my 23 lb. hardtail for at heavy bike that wouldn't climb. Bradbury had a great line - " if they reversed the direction of the Norba races, everyone would be on full suspension". His point was that they were climbing fire roads and descending singletrack (where it was tough to pass). Looking back he was pretty much bang on.


----------



## EMFC (Aug 22, 2004)

In 2004 I bought an RM ETSX to replace my GF Hoo Koo E Koo. The roots of South Carolina were killing my back. Still own the Rocky Mountian (never ride it) but wish I still had the Gary Fisher.


----------



## roach (Sep 12, 2005)

First full suspension bike was a 1999 Specialized Enduro FSR Expert that I bought in March that year. I still ride it the only thing stock is the frame and rear shocks everything else as been swap for better stuff. Now I have a second one a 2008 Specialized stumpjumper FSR carbon Pro that I bought in august of 2008.

1999 Specialized Enduro FSR Expert 









2008 Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Pro Carbon


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

1996 one of the early trek Y bikes. i was 15 at the time and thought it was kinda cool, but hated all the bob, even though i didn't know enough to describe it in those terms. still don't own one, not sure i need to in central iowa. some day i'll live/ride somewhere i need one. sigh.


----------



## bonz23 (Jul 15, 2009)

Just this year, picked up a Cdale Scalpel, perfect for my riding and my arse thanks me!


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

Not counting those old motocross replicas, early 90's, 90 or 91, I had a Pro-Flex with a Flexstem then put the first generation Girvin Vector... It just cut the vibration and shake out of the ride front and rear but it was still surprisingly efficient for the time, not much bob, great traction in the granny gear and my brothers couldn't understand how I could go that fast down a long downhill rock garden. They were the first to find the sweetspot for the swinarm pivot in a single pivot application.


----------



## farrisw1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Haven't yet...


----------



## aTrolley (Dec 9, 2008)

My first one was the 2008 Scott Spark (the series the Spark replaced) and it was my friends, after about 20mins riding it around the block and some off road stretches, I decided I didn't like it  I prefer the precision I've gotten use to on my hard tails, even though I will admit quietly, on a 51km off road race, I do start missing the softer ride...


----------



## BDSmith (Nov 16, 2009)

Do those cheap Mongooses count? If not, then never.


----------



## hankthespacecowboy (Jun 10, 2004)

I went from a steel Gary Fisher Aquila to an Intense Uzzi VPX. Talk about jumping into the deep end... It was a very forgiving bike on a steep learning curve. The Aquila is now my singlespeed and a whole new world of fun.


----------



## stingray4540 (Jun 25, 2009)

In June this year. Took it off a tiny little jump, and learned real quick that FS doesn't jump like a BMX when I broke my hip and elbow...

I've been riding it since recovery, and I absolutely love it! Don't know if I could ever go back to a hardtail.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

The Moto-Bike was not mine, and even in 1974, I realized that it sucked. It must have weighed 45 pounds, the rear "shocks" were simply springs on telescoping sticks (no damping whatsoever), most of the pedalling energy was lost in the rear "suspension", the rear swingarm was made of some sort of low carbon ferrous taffy, and they handled like a sinking oil tanker.


----------



## BigSharks (Oct 4, 2009)

BDSmith said:


> Do those cheap Mongooses count? If not, then never.


I still have my first FS- early 2000's Mongoose - called an MGX DXR. I rode in quite a bit, including this summer (on paved paths) to build strength. I'm much happier with my second FS, my Haro Sonix.


----------



## epic (Apr 16, 2005)

I had a first year Trek 9500. I think that was in '92. Never looked back.


----------



## BDSmith (Nov 16, 2009)

BigSharks said:


> I still have my first FS- early 2000's Mongoose - called an MGX DXR. I rode in quite a bit, including this summer (on paved paths) to build strength. I'm much happier with my second FS, my Haro Sonix.


The $149 Kmart one? That's what I was referring to. I remember whoever had that was the coolest kid on the block!


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

I think that would probably be ~2000 on my Infinity Quantum department store special URT / Y bike.


----------



## JoelovesDirt (Apr 28, 2008)

95 SC Heckler


----------



## KPVSR (Dec 25, 2006)

January 2007, '06 Trek Fuel EX9.


----------



## silverstick (Jan 15, 2006)

c_davis_jr said:


> 2000 Specialized FSR Pro in yellow. I loved that bike.


Ah the good old days, I had the 1999 S-Works fsr in yellow. looked very much like this


----------



## zinger-uk (Oct 26, 2005)

RIS said:


> For me it was 1974, on a Yamaha Moto-Bike.
> 
> Fortunately, things have improved since then.


5/24/94 GT RTS1 spent my student loan on it @ a whopping great £2500


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

markf said:


> 1996 one of the early trek Y bikes. i was 15 at the time and thought it was kinda cool, but hated all the bob, even though i didn't know enough to describe it in those terms. still don't own one, not sure i need to in central iowa. some day i'll live/ride somewhere i need one. sigh.


Ditto. I remember riding Y and thinking WTF? :skep:

And to steve32300, damn that thing brings back memories. Going down to the elementary school amphitheater and launching off the stage. Hoping the landing line chosen wouldn't lead into the first row of benches.


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

First FS pedal bike for me was the Mattel Bronco motorcycle bike back in 65. Never had a yamaha moto-bike as I was riding dirt bikes in the 70's, but boy I wish I had one like the one pictured hanging in my garage right now! My first real FS bike was a 92 Cannondale Delta V 1000, followed by a Delta V 2000 frame upgrade and then in 93 a Mongoose amplifier (aka AMP B2). The amp was my first no-holds barred FS build and weighed 22.75 lbs. It was spindly but a great design with the mac strut horst link combo. Lots of other short travel FS bikes since including an immaculate 2002 FSR Sworks hanging in my garage right now. I have been on FS bikes in my area(StLouis) earlier than most people. These days with heavier long travel FS bike I am back on rigids where I started originally.


----------



## tussery (Aug 15, 2009)

Rode my first FS bike when I was in 7th grade in 1998 it was a cheap pacific full suspension from Toys-R-Us and eventually got stolen.


----------



## Tzvia (Sep 7, 2008)

My first FS bike was my first MTB, a Proflex 856 that I bought in 96. I quickly replaced the elastomer bumper shock with a Noleen (that leaked and was a big disappointment), and replaced the front fork with an AMP F4BLT and those tiny shocks leaked too. So I put a Manitou fork on back around 2001. I finally gave it to my sister as a 'around the neighborhood' bike, replacing it with an 08 Giant Anthem-w last year. And two weeks ago, I bought an S Works Safire that is totally awesome. And I agree with 2_WD, nothing rides like a Spec (I have a Ruby Expert too.)


----------



## Mudflaps (Sep 7, 2005)

No photo, but it was about 1992. The bike was a used IRD (Interloc Racing Design) that had been the bike of Ray Baldwin, one of the partners at the time in IRD. This was back when they were a 2 person machine shop in a tiny Oregon town, and powerful brakes that predated V-brakes were their shining product. I still have the (repaired, after breaking the seat-tube) frame in my garage, waiting for me to rebuild it.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

Back around 91 or so got to ride a prototype Gary Fisher/Lawwill bike, an RS-1 I think, but just around a parking lot Got to ride early Pro-Flex and Trek fs bikes, on real rides, too. Didn't buy my first one for quite a while, not until 98 and then it was a softtail, a Moots YBB. That one was followed fairly quickly by a Santa Cruz Heckler after renting one of those (to fill in for the Moots' failed fork up in Downieville).


----------



## AlliKat (Apr 28, 2006)

I think I stepped over a few Trek Y's early on and had no interest. Got my Ventana El Fuego in 2003. I love it. I also still ride a SS hard tail and love it.


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

RIS said:


> For me it was 1974, on a Yamaha Moto-Bike.
> 
> Fortunately, things have improved since then.


My first full suspension bike was a Cannondale Super V 2000 that I bought in 1995 with my student loan money. One of the best purchases I've ever made - as I was able to roll that investment on to new bikes every year.

In 1996 I bought a Dagger AMP style bike. Built up to 25 pounds and raced it for a year. Here's a pic of my first race on it - Iron Angels. First place, first race!:thumbsup:

After that I rode a hardtail for a while, but when the hardtail got stolen, I used my homeowners insurance to buy a Kestrel Rubicon from Kurt Stockton, who raced pro for kestrel at the time. It was the most pimped out bike ever - bright red Kooka, Ringle and Magura. Had it build up to 26 pounds or so and raced it XC for while. Later on, I bought another hardtail and converted the Kestrel to a DH bike, with 9" travel and raced it dh! I won both xc and dh races on the same bike!:thumbsup:


----------



## oakhills (Mar 30, 2004)

Manitou FS, circa 1993. 2 1/2" of suspension for all those rocky Santa Barbara trails....


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*2002 K2 Razorback*



RIS said:


> For me it was 1974, on a Yamaha Moto-Bike.
> 
> Fortunately, things have improved since then.


Was light as heck. Carbon seat stays. Short travel. It pedaled really well. The Noleen shock was crap, but at least it had a lockout. It railed turns really well, too. It was flexy and a bit too small for me, tho. The rear disc brake would rub in turns, there was so much rear end flex.


----------



## Dibbs_ (Feb 17, 2009)

1998. A URT - put me off full suspension for a few years!


----------



## Ziggy (Dec 30, 2003)

Had to be around April, 1971... got my brand new Schwinn Orange Krate. Dang, wish I still had that one!


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

Ziggy said:


> Had to be around April, 1971... got my brand new Schwinn Orange Krate. Dang, wish I still had that one!


The Orange Krate was not full suspension.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

RIS said:


> The Orange Krate was not full suspension.


Maybe not, but maybe as much as some others being referenced https://www.genesbmx.com/schwinn/orange_krate_06.jpg


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

P0S Mongoose D-70 (Wally special), URT, 24-speed, RS Jett fork, fall of 2000. It was a return that got fixed & sold @ about 75% off. Went through that one, a Motobecane XB4 (another P0S), Weyless SP (Superlight knock-off), and my present ride, my baby, Jamis Dakar XLT.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*1999*

Model year 2000 GT I-Drive 2.0. I never warmed up to it and returned to hardtails full time a few years later.

It wasn't until about two years ago when I bought a Giant Trance frame and built up another FS that I decided there was a future for this type of bike. However, my hardtails still out number my FS 2-1. Three to one if you include the road bike.


----------



## BloodyRoots (Feb 2, 2009)

in 03 i bought a used diamondback, still have it !!!


----------



## Ziggy (Dec 30, 2003)

OK, if I can't use my Orange Krate as full suspension. Then I'll have to say it was 1994 and I bought a GT RTS-1, full XTR. Its still my current off road ride... Damn, I need to upgrade!


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

1992 I built up a Mountain Cycle San Andreas with that whopping big 1.5" of travel and the Suspenders inverted fork and urethane rear "shock". It was fairly chunky with the Pro Stop discs, but it sure smoothed out rough trails compared to my rigid hardtail I had ridden for years.


----------



## dropadrop (Sep 20, 2005)

I think it was 94, my brother got a GT Zaskar (I believe). It was a really cool bike with very top end part's, all screws swapped to titanium etc. Could not really appreciate it enough at the time, but had a few great rides.

edit:

Looking in Google I'm starting to think it was probably a LTS. The year might also have been 93 (can't remember)


----------



## scooter_dude (Sep 24, 2009)

About 2 weeks ago, when I bought an 07 Gary Fisher Hi Fi Pro. Great improvement over my Giant Yukon hardtail.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Early 70's I tried something like the OP posted.
Late 80's or early 90's, I rode some various demo FS bikes around the parking lot (Cannondale, Schwinn, Boulder, Kestrel).
In 1994 I rode a demo Pro-flex 953 off road. Not impressed.
Bought my used soft-tail MOOTS YBB SL in 2002 and still ride it to this day.
Bought my Trance in 2007. I like that bike, but still put tons more miles on the MOOTS.


----------



## moltanizer (Jun 17, 2009)

I didn't care if my marriage fell apart due to the price tag of this baby 1996 Trek Y-33 with full Deore XT $3000. I had to have it after one ride, after being beat to death by no suspension bikes since my 1982 Stumpjumper. The glorious freedom of not being beat to death by bumps.









I've since retired this 2003 Specialized S-Works Enduro









Finally I'm happy to be riding this 2009 S-works Carbon Enduro









Like I say "Once you've had suspension, you never go back"


----------



## 29erchico (Jan 1, 2005)

1998. It was a '98 giant 980 Tomac edition with one of the original bomber Z.1 forks. 4" travel ft & rear. 

It was really fun at high speeds but the BB height was too high and less than fun in the tech...


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Was one of them Moto Bike things ins the 70's.

As for full suss MTB's I tried a few - Pro Flex (horrid) Giant ATX 890 (OK), a Diamondback V Link (OK) a few GT I Drives (sluggish feeling).

Years back I wanted a Mongoose Amplifier but they could not get any in my size, so I stuck with HT's until about two weeks back, whereupon I got this:










Loving it.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

A friend had one in high school. I don't remember much about it - I think it was a Specialized, in the mid 90s. Never rode one again until I was test riding bikes to buy my own in 2007


----------



## Adrien (Jan 13, 2009)

no damping at all, just pure xc goodness. this bike has since died and gone to bicycle heaven(aka my side yard)


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

1999 - Mountain Cycle San Andreas with Marzocchi Monster T's - fun fun!


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Sometime in the early to mid '90s. It was purple-anodized GT RTS-1, and some guy around here bought one when it came out. I still ride a hardtail.


----------



## olijay (Feb 19, 2009)

2003 Jamis Dakar, had that from '05 to february of this year, got a Cannondale hardtail instead. I have a Scott Ransom now, much burlier


----------



## Evil Patrick (Sep 13, 2004)

iheartbicycles said:


> a Kestrel Rubicon


I still have a Rubicon Comp frame, in pristine condition, sitting in the "frame pile". A work of
art. The most plush FS I've ever ridden.


----------



## Papa Wheelie (Dec 12, 2007)

Mine was a 1996 Specialized Ground Control A1 Comp. I sold it in 2000 and took a hiatus from riding for a bit. Since then I have gotten back into riding. I purchased a 2008 Trek Fuel EX7, which, after riding a few times decided that it wasn't the bike for me. I found a lonely 2007 Specialized Stumpy Elite brand new at the end of 2008. It is my favorite bike to date!


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

It was 7th or 8th grade.. Pro Flex 755 I believe.I miss that bike, I loved that thing. So much so that I want to get another one!


----------



## Dr.Preroll (Jun 2, 2009)

Kona Sex Bike in 1996......I think they called it a " walking beam unified rear end"??? Was actually a pretty nice ride....So nice I got another in 97!


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

The first FS bike I rode is the AMP B2...god I loved this bike. It was not mine, but the shops...and I broke the bottle bosses when I crashed it...god I felt bad...lol...

It looked like this:









I remember that IRD fully....this was back when IRD was THE brakes to run, with the red magura pads....noisy as hell but they were the best at the time.


----------



## slowrider (May 15, 2004)

*1994*

Ventana Marble Peak. It was too big but compaired to my Gary Fisher MT tam the ride caused me to think poorly of the Mt Tam until I sold it to buy a Fisher Joshua (POS); big mistake the Joshua was a terrible design and I've yet to find a frame that fit me as well as the Mt tam.
Today I'd avoid any non SS hardtail but I'd of liked to convert that frame to SS.


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

*1996*

AMP Research B4. My 3rd MTB. Replaced it in 2001 with a SC Superlight, which I still own.


----------



## Fattires40 (Dec 6, 2009)

That's funny, I've took about the same route, yellow Y33, 03' Enduro Pro and my current bike a 06' Enduro Elite. LOVE my Enduro's man!


----------



## JohnsD90 (Nov 15, 2009)

last week, on the 08 Specialized FSR XC Comp me padre bought.


----------



## Patsaysjack (Apr 10, 2009)

First experiance on full sus.

I was six years old. My family went camping, sick of my childrens bike i wanted to be a big boy and ride my big brothers expensive big boy bike.

Until I realized I:
1. Did not understand how the brakes worked.
2. Could not get my feet any where near the ground.
3. Was comming up fast on a turn with a large tree.

I had a great view of the tree, until i smashed my face into it.


----------



## JP Nuts (Jun 21, 2004)

'96 AMP B4. Rode it for 5 years, my LBS hated working on it. The bushings & dampers had to be replaced rebuilt almost weekly. First disc brakes where the rotor was loosely riveted to hub spider. It rattled like it was falling apart. Rear shock could not hold in fluid for too many rides before it had to be taken apart, not nicking the O-rings, and then bleeding fluid out. I wouldn't let it go: I bought the F3 and F4 forks and replaced the rotors.
I remember the first race the weekend I got it and riding thru the pits. W/ all the attention I got you would have thought I was a woowey girl riding topless.
Heritage: Horst to Turner 5 Spot. Thank you Horst


----------



## JoshS (Jan 7, 2004)

2000 Diamondback X2, my second real MTB bike, but the air fork leak like crazy


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

*A rare bike indeed*



JP Nuts said:


> '96 AMP B4. Rode it for 5 years, my LBS hated working on it. The bushings & dampers had to be replaced rebuilt almost weekly. First disc brakes where the rotor was loosely riveted to hub spider. It rattled like it was falling apart. Rear shock could not hold in fluid for too many rides before it had to be taken apart, not nicking the O-rings, and then bleeding fluid out. I wouldn't let it go: I bought the F3 and F4 forks and replaced the rotors.
> I remember the first race the weekend I got it and riding thru the pits. W/ all the attention I got you would have thought I was a woowey girl riding topless.
> Heritage: Horst to Turner 5 Spot. Thank you Horst


Wow - you took it to the LBS for service? Must have cost a tonne! I owned mine 5 years as well, but only had to serviced the F-4 shocks about every year, with only one bushing rebuild by AMP in 5 years. The D1 mechanical/oil disk brakes were rebuilt once by AMP, and the seat tower and shockstay replaced once each after failure.

The rear shock got replaced with a Risse Genisis air/oil after about 1 year 'cause the AMPhysema was getting to me. The F4 fork was much easier to tune than the F3 that I put on my wife's Stumpjumper. It was crazy light, but you needed an engineering degree (which I have, luckily) to get it tuned just right.

All in all, though, it was a pretty sweet XC bike, and a real head-turner. Under 25 lbs for sure and climbed well due to the Horst link design. I never saw another one on the trail... ever! I actually laughed out loud when someone asked me if that was AMP's "downhill" bike. Yeah, if you want to break it in half, sure.

JMJ


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

First full suspension bike, was a1976 Honda CR250 raced motocross one year then
Maico 250
first full suspenion bicycle was a 1997 Trek Y2 with elastomer dampers front fork. cheapo components. it was an excellent commuter. I wore out the steel chain ring within 6 months. I had a nite rider headlite, tail light and rear rack. Ironically I received more compliments on this bike than any other. maybe they were back handed compliements!


----------



## Shredr (Sep 13, 2009)

*Thank You Offroad/ Proflex/Bob Girvin!!!*

CAN U RELATE? MY STORY: 
Late 70's/Early 80's: Nor-Cal ABA BMX'er (Schwinn, Mongoose, SE PK Ripper).
Graduated '83- Joined USMC- Out in 1988. Cold war comes to an end...world changes.

'87-88-89: Hey!!! Those new "big" wheeled dirt bikes look cool!!! Mtn. Bikes? Wow!!! 
Enter bikes like the full-rigid Klein Attitude: Big alloy tubes, flawless construction, flashy red-white-green paint, nobby tires, multi-gearing, I start drooling! I am TOTALLY smitten. Wanting to ride some kind of bike again...I start saving money. Starting to see Mtn. Bikes in public now. A new movement is beginning...Bikes with rear shocks???

MBA mag starts-1987ish.Pushes the new sport & provides info.Reading every issue.

Hey, something distinctly "American" is happening here...
Newly unemployed cold war engineers begin making light-weight Mtn. Bike frames & parts- some even have crude rear shocks.Cannondale jumps on board. Small start-up companies spring up everywhere- Cal, Colorado, East Coast...the ball is rolling now.

Genesis moment:Some motocross guy has an idea: He makes a black fork with pink stickers that moves up & down- it's called "RockShox". Roadies reject it. The first time I see one, it's like seeing a heavenly vision...I stare at it with a mix of fascination & awe. It's more beautiful than any Playboy Playmate. Hey, this stuff is real expensive!!!

A few years later: Poor starving student, $800 saved up now, headed to a bike shop. 
Test ride a high-end fully rigid Chro-mo KHS with full XT-handles great & real light. This Bike shop is on the top of small hill. The shop guy rides a "Moots"- never heard of it.

Ready to plunk down $800 on the KHS. BUT... fate intervenes!!! A "weird" looking bike catches my eye-it says "OFFROAD" & has a crude plastic (yes plastic!) coil spring shock. The shop guy says there's a better upgrade, points to a small 3" long yellow elastomer in the parts area. He quickly installs it-I test ride it down a dirt hill full of bumps. At speed, the bike sucks the bumps up! It's waaaay more fun & safe than the full-rigid KHS which bucked around like a kicking bull. The OFFROAD bike has rigid fork with a "Flexstem". The rear shock really helps - it makes me a faster rider in bumps. It's safer. It's REALLY fun!!! Yeah, it's heavier, but I don't care. I can tell this bike is something new & entirely different...$800 spent.

That moment test-riding my first OFFROAD rear-suspension bike changed my life.

I've never owned a hardtail & only buy American. 20 ish years later, I'm still at it on a Titus. I have lots of great memories riding bikes out in nature, meeting similar bike folks with the same passion. We all know we're members of the world's best sport.

Thank You to every small start-up company that helped create a new sport & changed cycling forever. To see how far the sport has matured is simply incredible. We have a vast array of reliable frames & parts to choose from with free trails to boot. Rock on everyone!!!


----------



## JP Nuts (Jun 21, 2004)

Birdman,
The LBS got the tough bushings to replace. i also bought a Risse shock when i found one. It was a very light bike but underengineered for hard use. I saw only 1 other AMP on a trail. Over the Edge in Fruita has the mercedes benz version hung high on the wall in case you want a refill of the past. I never broke the frame. The brakes were a hoot in that there wasn't enough brake fluid reservoir to allow for fluid heat up. The brake levers would pack up and the brake would drag. I learned pulse braking w/ lots of coasting.


----------



## onlycrimson (Nov 11, 2008)

Cool story, Shredr!


----------



## LaLD (May 18, 2007)

February 2008, '08 Fisher HiFi Deluxe


----------



## outdoornut (Aug 13, 2005)

Started riding HT mountain bikes in late "94 and I believe it was in 2000 I tried FS on a MOTIV Rockpoint. Cheap $250 bike, heavy as a tank but stood up to some rough stuff. 2nd was a Giant AC long travel in early 2005. Went back to HT in 2007 and to 29'r HT in early 2008. Have no intention of changing again. Still have all but the 2007 26" HT.

ODN


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

Around 96' I bought a GT LTS 2 and upgraded the fork to a Rock Shock Judy XC. That fork was the biggest POS - I should have bought a Marzoochi Bomber.

In fact for the price that bike was a POS. IMO all XC bikes I've owned have been a huge let down, except for my current Reign.

For the trails I like to ride, 6" of travel, 8" rotors and large 2 ply tubeless tires are what works. So are 67" HA's and shocks with sophisticated and adjudtable damping. :thumbsup:


----------



## selector (Aug 27, 2009)

Have never riden a FS bike.


----------



## DavidNeiles (May 8, 2008)

1998 Schwinn 4 banger homegrown pro, one of my favortie bikes of all time.


----------



## seosamh (Mar 17, 2007)

still on hartail here..


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

My 1995 Stumpjumper FSR. I really liked this bike, it was a bit heavy though with the steel front triangle. I upgrade the rear shock to a slightly more long travel Fox that had adjustable dampning and put the long travel kit in the Mag 21. It was a good cross-county bike, I raced the heck out of it. I have come full-circle and mostly ride my rigid, singlespeed Monocog now....ah the sweet simplicity.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

1992 Parking lot test of a Trek 9000 - way too heavy and it shifted like crap (or rather it ghost shifted like crazy), even after the LBS "tuned it" before my test ride. I didn't buy one until later in the 90's.


----------



## archer (May 20, 2004)

MY first full squishi was this June when I picked up my 08 Kona Dawg Deluxe.
Loving it!

I tried, as in test rode a Gary Fisher Sugar and a Trek Fuel back in 2004 along with a Cannondale that I didn't like. The Sugar was pretty bad with pedal bob and the Fuel was nice but both were expensive for me. I ended up with a Gary Fisher Big Sur from 2003 that I still enjoy but I was getting beat up on the rougher stuff on it and the Dawg (and most other current full suspension bikes I tried) is (are) IMO head and shoulders above the 03/04 full squishes I tried back then.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

That is one my favorite retro FS bikes! I remember that they bobbed like crazy when you pedaled!


----------



## archer (May 20, 2004)

EMFC said:


> In 2004 I bought an RM ETSX to replace my GF Hoo Koo E Koo. The roots of South Carolina were killing my back. Still own the Rocky Mountian (never ride it) but wish I still had the Gary Fisher.


What year HKEK?

My bud bought a 2002 HKEK and when I went looking in 2004 my urge to try one before buying a Tassajara landed me on a 2003 Big Sur instead.


----------



## Shredr (Sep 13, 2009)

*Egad!!!*

I was wondering when one of those old Treks would show up.

Look closely at the "shock" (for lack of a better word!).
It's a bunch of small elastomer "donuts" stacked on top of each other.
Those old elastomer shocks would snap violently back after compression.
Riding them in cold winter weather was also very interesting...

My old Mongoose Amplifier also ghost shifted like crazy...Many times in those days, I'd do the Huffy toss on my Amplifier after becoming extremely frustrated with the endless ghost shifting & flexing problems.

Can someone post a pic of the old Cannondale (black & pink color) bike from that era? 
I think that bike actually had a tiny coil (painted pink) shock.

After looking at those bikes again, I'm starting to feel old...


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

I remember test riding one of those old school treks when they came out...god that was an awful bike...hah.


----------



## mazador (May 1, 2007)

A (circa) 1995 Kona Sex one in about 1996? After 10+ years it was a Scott Spark 35 2009. 

Will be moving from HT to a spark in 2010... took me long enough


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

1997 Trek Y3, I loved this bike! I used it for commuting, sans bar ends, with head and tail lights with a rear rack. I still know where it currently resides. but i'd rather have my first GF Hooku Eku solid frame.


----------



## Tater/Dakar (Dec 27, 2009)

*'89 or '90*

I got to borrow Cannondale's first full susp. bike around 1990 for a weekend. Kind of a pig, bug it would really run over stuff! Also briefly tested the first Pro-Flex bikes. Both of these were tested while working at Wheels IN Motion in Dallas. Finally bought one two years ago. It's a '96 or so Jamis Dakar XC Comp. Didn't ride it much the first year, but now I have the suspension dialed in, rebuilt front forks, correct tires, etc; and I now prefer it over all my other bikes, even for road rides! I can ride all my trails faster now on the Jamis than on my custom-built 20 lb. hardtail. Love it. Wishing for a carbon softail someday! They are stupid-light!


----------



## Roc (May 9, 2006)

1999 K2 1000 EVO I bought the bike on Ebay and then made a few mods. Fantastic descender, terrible climber mostly because of the weight and poor wheelset choice. Now the frame just sits in my basement collecting dust, who knows maybe I'll build her up again.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Fattires40 said:


> ... LOVE my Enduro's man!


Not that there's anything wrong with that...


----------



## stylie (Jan 6, 2007)

zinger-uk said:


>


That was my first FS ride too. Back in 1992 was when I picked up the GT RTS1 with a wopping full 2 inches of travel. :cornut: Man we have come along way since then! My student loan went to that bike too :thumbsup:


----------

